# Laurens County Report



## lithia hunter (Aug 30, 2010)

Just checking to see whats new in the county


----------



## Ariel05 (Aug 30, 2010)

i hunt the dodge/laurens county line, was at the property three weeks ago and it was dry and hot, put lime on the foodplots, and am ready for bow season.


----------



## ROBD (Aug 30, 2010)

Had a good rain Saturday afternoon in the south part of Laurens.  Nice weekend to put in plots, overcast and cool for summer.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Aug 31, 2010)

*Laurens Co.*

Heading down to Dexter this weekend. Doing a little bush hogging and spraying. Thinking of waiting till end of Sept to put plots in. How is the acorn crop this year?


----------



## lithia hunter (Sep 15, 2010)

Headed up this weekend, any hunting reports?


----------



## Ariel05 (Oct 2, 2010)

any one have any luck in laurens county? im trying to c if i can go the opener of gun season.


----------



## stealthman52 (Oct 5, 2010)

I will let you know after oct 17th,will be hunting not far from McRae


----------



## chrisw1073 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm hunting near 441 and 46.  I'll be up this weekend.  Forcast says high 30's and low 40's on Saturday and Sunday morning. YAY!!!  I'll post how things go and what activity I see.


----------



## Ariel05 (Oct 13, 2010)

im planning on going this weekend also, im on 46 and 165, should be a good weekend


----------



## chrisw1073 (Oct 18, 2010)

So guys, how was opening weekeng for ya'll?  I saw a cow horned spike and an 8 together first thing Saturday morning.  Going to do my part by trying to let the 8 grow another year.  We saw lots of does, and even had a tall 6 point following a doe.  He wasn't dogging her, but definately did not want her get out of his sight.  Could be a early rut this year from reports that I have been hearing like that one.  My buddy's 14 year old daughter killed her first deer.  A nice, fat 6.  Dropped him in his tracks at 150 yds.  Other than that I'm just ready to head back this weekend.


----------



## rabbithunter (Oct 18, 2010)

congrats. to ur buddys daughter // looking forward to going down my self ...


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 18, 2010)

*Laurens Co.*

When you planning on heading down Mr. Rabbit Hunter? Im thinking next weekend. Let me know.


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Oct 19, 2010)

Saw 8 does, 6 bucks opening morning. They were on the move as it was the coldest day of the year to date. One 105" 8 pt, another basket rack 8, a 6pt with 15" spread, and a few other rag horns. Also saw about 50-60 hogs ranging from 10 lbs to 150lbs. Overall an awesome season opener.


----------



## lithia hunter (Oct 19, 2010)

We all where up there from sat-mon and got an 8, 7, and 2 does. Saw alot more deer, 3 more bucks and 15 does but no sign of the rut


----------



## Ariel05 (Oct 19, 2010)

i just got back and i saw 3 does 3 fawns a spike and a 6pt, cant waite to go back up


----------



## vickers021007 (Oct 20, 2010)

lauren co seen 7 does, scrapes and rub trees are every where the rut is not far off, one guy watch 6 pointer chase does


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 25, 2010)

*Laurens co.*

Any reports for this past weekend? Matt have you seen any rut activity?


----------



## chrisw1073 (Oct 25, 2010)

No rut activity this weekend on our place.  Did not see much action.  A few does and a 4 point late morning on Saturday.  I guess a crop duster buzzing my head for 30 minutes didn't help either.  Headed back this weekend.  After some good rain today, and cool temps this weekend maybe something will happen.


----------



## rb_obsession (Oct 26, 2010)

has anybody seen any big bucks starting to chase yet. i know they usually running pretty hard around the first couple weeks in november. just going to see if it was the same this year


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody seeing much buck sign? I'm headed up to Laurens Co to hunt my Gf's family's land next weekend. Figured I might catch some ruttin activity around then. 

Be my first time up there. Gonna scout it out Friday afternoon then hunt til Sunday evenin. Still got the bow ready to stick one!


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 1, 2010)

rut is beginning to start IMO. I killed a nice 10 friday before last and his tarsels were starting to turn brown. I rattled in a 8 pt saturday pm and a friend of mine had a nice 8 walk past his stand , toungue hanging out ,,,most likely from chasing. This weekend should be good.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 1, 2010)

We have not experienced any rut activity since the small 6 was following a doe opening morning.  Our does still have yearlings with them.  We watched a brute 8, small spike, and 4 does at about 450 yds for an hour yesterday morning.  No chasing.  The big 8 just meandered around the whole time while the does ate.  I also saw two nice bucks together rite at daylight earlier in the morning from another stand.  Hopefully it will start up this weekend.  Calling for 27 degrees Saturday morning.


----------



## stealthman52 (Nov 1, 2010)

I might better bring my horns huh?


----------



## Ariel05 (Nov 8, 2010)

came back last night got a nice 10 pt thursday afternoon, saw a ton of does a 4 pt and a spike. seen a ton of does and some turkeys. this weekend should be good.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Nov 8, 2010)

*laurens co.*

You guys seeing any sign of rut yet? Heading down this week and was hoping to hit the rut head on.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 8, 2010)

Killed a decent 10 Saturday evening.  Only saw one chasing episode.  Most the bucks I saw where searching, but the females do not seem to be ready yet.  Should be good soon.  Will be back up Wednesday.


----------



## matt92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't seen nothing hunting a scrap he hadn't been back in 5 days seen 4 does friday afternoon thay walk like it wasn't nothing 

Bladeslinger nothing going on across the road from yall its like thay just stop moving got 8 pic last week been getting around 140 pic in a week give me a call


----------



## Bladeslinger (Nov 8, 2010)

*Laurens Co.*

Was in Dexter 1st wkend in Nov seen alot of bucks fighting and about got run over by one leaving the stand after dark. But no chasin. Seems to be fixin to start any day. Matt hope you guys do well over there this yr. I ll give you a call this week.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is the 10 I put down.  Broken G2.  Debating wether I should get it fixed or not.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Nov 9, 2010)

*Laurens co.*

Thats a good one Chris, Ive had a couple fixed and im glad I did. Good luck this season.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 9, 2010)

heading down thursday should be crankin up soon 9th through 15th are usually wide open


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 14, 2010)

still cleaning out scrapes should be close got some nice pics on trail cams in the middle of the night still...except the ones i took of the carcasses in the ditch this really bothers me no respect...


----------



## Bladeslinger (Nov 15, 2010)

*Laurens co.*

Went down this weekend, seen around 20 deer between 3 hunters in 4 days. Most of these were on Fri morning. We had 5 out of 7 hunts that we never seen a one. The smaller bucks are running some does, but I dont think the does are in yet. Seen a couple of good bucks at a distance, but they were cruising only. Im thinking it could be any day now that the rut starts. The temps were great in the mornings around 31 but warmed up fast to around 70s by noon. It also was very dry, we realy need some rain. Are you guys seeing the number that you have been? Or is it just me?


----------



## Ariel05 (Nov 15, 2010)

i went this weekend, and all i seen were three does and some turkeys, only heard a handful of shots.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 15, 2010)

I went up Wednesday night.  Saw some chasing, but it has not hit full swing on our property yet.  My son did kill his first deer Friday evening.  A small broken racked 8.  He was really excited.  I grunted to stop the deer, and he layed him down with a high shoulder shot.  A member killed a fine 8 Saturday morning.  It was hit and miss all week.  This weekend should be good.


----------



## cj104 (Nov 16, 2010)

hunted in Dublin Fri thru Sunday. Nothing moving in the evenings for us. Saturday morning we killed a doe and an 8pt with a small kicker. His neck was swollen and he stunk like crazy. Also found a scrape that was worked twice while we were there.  FYI - not me in the pic.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 16, 2010)

nice buck where abouts in dublin yall huntin


----------



## peachstate (Nov 18, 2010)

Killed an 8 on 11-6>> been seeing bucks chaing does since the week before Halloween


----------



## cj104 (Nov 19, 2010)

HUNTERBOB said:


> nice buck where abouts in dublin yall huntin



On the Dudley side. Family land; it usually produces a couple bucks about that size every year. Occasionally we tag a real good one.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 20, 2010)

cj104 said:


> On the Dudley side. Family land; it usually produces a couple bucks about that size every year. Occasionally we tag a real good one.



We are over in glenwood just south of Dublin also family land got some pics of some monsters hope to see them Thanksgiving good luck


----------



## sgadeerslayin (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah that is if the night hunters in our area don't get them first, right HUNTERBOB?


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 23, 2010)

sgadeerslayin said:


> Yeah that is if the night hunters in our area don't get them first, right HUNTERBOB?


i thought i had seen that pic before did you like my comment on the other thread...why you doggin me man


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 30, 2010)

Last week was horrible for me.  Hope this weekend will be better.


----------



## Bladeslinger (Nov 30, 2010)

*Laurens Co.*

Was down in Dexter for a week and the moon really had the deer feeding late. Seen one good one and he was the only deer I seen feeding all week. The cold front that came in on fri helped a little, and started seeing a few scrapes cleaned up and seen some smaller bucks pushing a couple of does around. Think the heat dry weather and moon really put a damper on the week.


----------



## chrisw1073 (Dec 8, 2010)

We got two 8's over the weekend.  They were moving decently on our land.


----------



## lithia hunter (Dec 13, 2010)

When does the 2nd rut start up in this area?


----------



## Ariel05 (Dec 13, 2010)

around the 15 of december


----------



## lithia hunter (Dec 20, 2010)

good deal, any deer killed lately?


----------



## lithia hunter (Dec 27, 2010)

any one  having any luck?


----------



## lithia hunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Have seen 1 lil buck and 5 does this week


----------



## cj104 (Jan 13, 2011)

hunting this weekend. have mornings or evenings been better?


----------

